
Broadcom Is Said to Explore Deal to Buy Qualcomm - newusertoday
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-03/broadcom-is-said-to-explore-deal-to-acquire-chipmaker-qualcomm-j9k6u92n
======
pm90
If regulators won't approve Qualcomm's NXP purchase, I find it hard to believe
they would approve this deal.

~~~
CamperBob2
Man, I'd like to see that sale get spiked. I like NXP's parts, but I wouldn't
cross the street to pee on the Qualcomm building if it were on fire.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15621071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15621071)

------
prklmn
Broadcom just announced yesterday that they are moving their legal corporate
HQ back to the US. I wonder if that has anything to do with this news.

------
nedwin
Will the combined entity be called Broadcomm or Qualcom?

~~~
marcofatica
Comcomm

